# Leopard gecko affection?



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

im just wandering wjat sort of inteligence they have because i had an interesting experience tonight. Well i came into my room and opened up one of my leos tanks> She is a real calm and well behaved gecko anyway. But she squeked at me which was interesting for a start but then she started to try and climb the glass and i put my hand in and she came right onto it and she quite happily sat on my hand for a good 20 mins. She is such a perfect gecko. But my question is can they show affection or enough intelligence to associate you with getting handled. rather than anyone else? thanks


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

My 2 havent squeeked, but they will try climbing the glass and if I put my hand in they will happily climb onto my hand. We have them out for a wander around every night and they always just walk on mine or the OH hand.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Dont know much bout intelligence.... but i dont see why they shouldnt recognise people who handle them more often and certainly give them what they want like food, water and attention.

Certainly my chameleon can tell between different people, he is a very clingy mummy's boy andhisses at everyone else and always stretches towards me if someone else has him.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*I think mine just like the warmth of my hand......... :/ or they =know they get locust treats when I'm around........ :whistling2:*
*Keniving little sods have got me well wipped :whip:*
*Ha ha!! :notworthy:*


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

My Leo "sulks" when he's stopped being handled. He loves being handled by my girlfriend, insisting on going to her whenever all three of us are the sofa, he'll sit on her bump for ages just watching TV (yes she's heavily pregnant). When it's time to go away she'll put him back and he'll try and climb the glass to get back to her, this is the only time when he displays this type of behaviour otherwise he never tries the glass.....if he's put back in the viv when he doesn't want to be i.e. he's gotten a bit warm and over excited he'll go into his hide and turn his back on us. Usually he'll sleep or lie facing out of the hide, but if you put him back when he doesn't want to go he'll actually sulk and turn his back on you to lay down. Yes I'm certain they can display emotions of sorts, affection, annoyance and sulking just being a few.


----------



## Braz (Feb 10, 2011)

My leo Jeff does exactly the same. Tries to climb the glass in the corner closest to where im siting and when i go over to the tank he walks to the middle where it opens and he waits for my hand to go in. Straight on it every time. Other times if he doesn't want to come out he will lie as flat as he can to prevent me lifting him and will even nudge my hand away with his head. More clevererer than most people think imo.


----------



## tina-tots (Feb 20, 2009)

My leo is super friendly, she'll sit on me for ages, her favourite spot being in the crook of my neck. What's really cute is when I tickle her at the back of her head, she leans into me and kinda reacts like when you tickle a cat....she rubs into me wanting more.....


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *I think mine just like the warmth of my hand......... :/ or they =know they get locust treats when I'm around........ :whistling2:*
> *Keniving little sods have got me well wipped :whip:*
> *Ha ha!! :notworthy:*


 lol ye mine get mealies every day and locusts when i handle them which is usually every few days i can hand feed two of them now


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks everyone for your replies i was just taken aback as none of my other 4 have done that


----------



## Manoona (Jun 28, 2009)

My youngest comes to the glass and lokos at me when I call her name, she definately knows my voice, and my mum is sure they are happier this week than they have been for the last 2 weeks that ive been on holiday! lol

I think they definately know their owners sounds and smells!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

For gods sake don't let Gregg see this thread! It may well ruin his day...


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Whoopsy! Double post...


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> For gods sake don't let Gregg see this thread! It may well ruin his day...



lol:2thumb:


----------

